# Who's Viewing



## Clark (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm curious as to the point of the  Who Is Viewing tool.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 6, 2005)

Well, it's "on" by default so we just left it on.  If you don't want your presence to be shown, set yourself to "invisible" mode in your profile.


----------



## Tia (Jun 6, 2005)

Okay I set myself to 'invisible',  but still see myself in the list with a *. I clicked save the change so did I do it wrong?


----------



## Wonka (Jun 6, 2005)

*Where is who is viewing list?*

I don't see a list indicating who is viewing, where is the listing? OK, I found below the forums.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 6, 2005)

At the very bottom of the list of forums there is a section called, "What's Going On?" The first sub-section lists "Currently Active Users".


----------



## MarTN (Jun 6, 2005)

Clark said:
			
		

> I'm curious as to the point of the  Who Is Viewing tool.


 
When used with private messaging, it is sort of a "Oh, look, Tom is online viewing this too.  I think I'll PM him."

Can anyone think of another use?


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 6, 2005)

Tia said:
			
		

> Okay I set myself to 'invisible',  but still see myself in the list with a *. I clicked save the change so did I do it wrong?



We're all new at this so some things I'm just guessing at.  I think it will always show you YOURSELF, but the * shows you you're set to "invisible".  Others won't see you except admins.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Jun 7, 2005)

Does the list of viewing members reflect just those that are looking at the same area as myself (like Buy & Selling, Central USA), or everyone (who isn't hidden) that is looking at any part of TUG?  

It's so nice to have hand holding while I learn to walk through learning this new site.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 7, 2005)

northwoodsgal said:
			
		

> Does the list of viewing members reflect just those that are looking at the same area as myself (like Buy & Selling, Central USA), or everyone (who isn't hidden) that is looking at any part of TUG?
> 
> It's so nice to have hand holding while I learn to walk through learning this new site.



I *think* when you're in a forum, it shows just those people viewing the same forum.   When on the bbs homepage, it shows everybody.


----------



## "Roger" (Jun 7, 2005)

Any guesses on how the board decides who is viewing?  

Obviously, when I click onto a board, the software must decide that I am viewing, but how does it know that I left?  One possibility is that it takes me off a particular board when I click onto another.  But what happens when I click over to, for example, msnbc.com?  How would the board know that I am not viewing any more?  Do I get timed out?  (The software decides that any person who spends more than five minutes on one board has either left or died??)

Just wondering...


----------



## grest (Jun 8, 2005)

Still cant find this feature...
Connie


----------



## teachingmyown (Jun 8, 2005)

Go to the forum page which lists all the threads.  Scroll down, down, down, past the bottom of the list...it's there.

If you want to see who's on the bbs site, go to the page that lists all the forums.  Scroll down, down, down, past the bottom of the list...and it's there too. 



And to answer another question...if you open multiple windows and go to a different forum in each one, then each of the forums will list you as "present".  So, at last, I've found a way to be in several places at the same time.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 8, 2005)

Who's Online is also one of the options in the Quick Links pulldown menu in the blue navigation bar near the top of the page.


----------



## grest (Jun 9, 2005)

Got it...thanks.
Connie


----------

